# walthers oil pump



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I put in an order this morning for some goodies from TrainWorld. One of the things I ordered
was a walthers "horse head" oil pump and the motor to move it. Now I am wondering what would be the best power soarce for the motor. I was thinking of using an old small train
transformer. I saw a youtube video last night of the oil pump but he used a 3v soarce and
I thought the pump was moving too slow. Anybody have one of these on your layout and
what do you power it with. I remember when we had dedicated train stores around here and
they always had a layout in the store and some of them had this pump running on the layout.
I always thought they looked cool.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Living in oil country in Alberta, I have seen many of these pumps in the field, and they do tend to be moving at various speeds.....some slow, others a little faster.....I think it depends on the underground pressures, and the viscosity of the oil it is pumping.......

So, maybe an old toy train transformer would be good, you could vary the power to the pump, and run it at various speeds......


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

You are right about the underground pressures. I did a little research on these pumps last night and found out a new well might not even need a pump. Then as the well gets older and the pressure has been released then you need a pump. The amount of underground
pressure would determine how fast the pump needs to work.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I have one on my layout that was gifted to me by an old friend on this forum.....none other than NIMT. 
It is powered by a 120V AC to 5V DC converter, which tells me the motor in the pump is probably 6V DC. I have no way of confirming that since it's hidden inside the oil storage tank next to the horsehead pump.
It runs smooth as silk and is a great addition to my layout.
Good luck,
Bob


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Bob, is yours scratch built? I found one of Sean's videos on youtube of a pump that
he scratched built. It was nice.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Oops! Please delete......nothing to see here.....


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

mopac said:


> Bob, is yours scratch built? I found one of Sean's videos on youtube of a pump that
> he scratched built. It was nice.


I'm not 100% positive, but I believe Sean did build them from scratch. 
He built three of them at the time. One was sold to another member of this forum, one was gifted to me, and I believe he kept the third for himself.
Anyway, it's very cool and works very well.
Bob


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Old_Hobo said:


> Oops! Please delete......nothing to see here.....


Hobo,
One of my New Year's resolutions was to learn how to post pics on this forum. I have a digital camera, and am computer literate enough to be dangerous, but some things (like posting pics) baffle me. 
It's been quite awhile since I've posted any pics of my layout and, frankly, I would love to do so because I'm rather proud of the way it's evolved over the past four years. I've also been considering a mini camera so I could post a movie as well.
One of these days.........
Bob


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Bob,
Posting pics are super easy. Do you have a Photobucket account? 



If you don't have photobucket, get one set up and I will be glad to help you.
Photobucket is free.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks for your kind offer! 
Nope, I don't have a photobucket account. 
I'll make it a priority to scrape out some spare time and get moving on this project.
Many, many thanks for the push! 
Bob


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Git er done!!!

We would love to see photos of your layout. I wish more people would post pics of their
layout. Not enough pics on this forum. Lots of people have trouble posting pics and it is
too easy. There are other ways than photobucket to post here but photobucket seems to
be the easiest. Photobucket is a great place to store your pics. You can't lose them there.
Last year my pc took a dump and I was glad I had them stored online at photobucket. Once they are on photbucket you can pull them up from any computer. Once they are on
photobucket it is a simple copy and paste to post here. Good luck.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

You don't have to use Photobucket. There is also Dropbox or any other of the photo sharing and storage sites out there. There is also even Googledrive if you have a Google account.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Now here is something I can't do. I can post a youtube link but I can't 
get the video screen in a post.

Here is one of Sean's pumps. Very nice. Must be the one he sold


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhbAOHHAT7s


----------



## lovin it (Nov 21, 2012)

Sure wish NIMT would come back onto this forum, I miss his help. Sad.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Yes He was a lot of help. He got me through my first decoder install in an athearn blue box. With parts and advice.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

In spite of what some others on this forum may think of him, I have nothing but kind thoughts and memories of all the help he selfishly gave to many.
There are several "one of a kind" items on my layout that he created and I cherish them.
Bob


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I always thought that pump was called a 'nodding donkey'?


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

They could be called that. Also just called pump jacks. Here is one with a problem.
Those counter weights should rotate together. Not like this.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpyEQzaTXJI


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Betcha my chiropractor could fix this!


----------

